# Help me I think my boyfriend is up to something



## Simplysavage00 (Dec 13, 2019)

What does this sign mean when they are typing ! I have never seen this one before ?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Those dots are there on all phones....Apple and Android. All that it means is; while you're in a live text message chat with them you can see them reply in real time. That's it.


----------



## Simplysavage00 (Dec 13, 2019)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Those dots are there on all phones....Apple and Android. All that it means is; while you're in a live text message chat with them you can see them reply in real time. That's it.


No not the three little dots unknown what that means I mean the little blue s symbol next it?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry....completely missed that. 

What type of device is this?


----------



## Kittykatzz (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like Shazam.com logo/icon 
*Shazam will identify any music playing around you*


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kittykatzz said:


> Looks like Shazam.com logo/icon
> *Shazam will identify any music playing around you*


It sure does....nice find. I don't need or use it.

So Simplysavage00.....with that, I would go to that app settings and see if you can turn it off for messaging and any other app you don't want.


----------

